# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Next best thing to BS?

## pygocentrus

Hi guys, long time no post and so much has changed, even got yourselves a new domain. cool.  :Cool:  

anyway, like to find out what else can i feed fries other than live brineshrimps. the thought of hatching them makes me veri sian. my fries will only take live food. i stay in the west and got no transport, so going to far far places to buy live daphnia also sian. anyone got any suggestions? thanks in advance.

----------


## DEA

simple lar pygo ^ ^
juz dump in one whole bottle of fert into green water (in a separate tank)
put in some daphnia
add fry
voila

the water change try to do daily
aerate with airstone
i realised i lost a few thru poor water conditions as well as aeration

----------


## Nick

Sure or not, 1 whole bottle of fert. Wait scarly the fish die of fert poisoning.[ :Knockout: ] How big is your one bottle?

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 12/29/2001 4:19:15 PM 
> 
> simple lar pygo ^ ^
> juz dump in one whole bottle of fert into green water (in a separate tank)
> put in some daphnia
> add fry
> voila
> 
> ...


must in be placed under direct sunlight?

----------


## DEA

^ ^
not literally all of 1 bottle
every few days 2~3 capfuls can liao
there's no need for direct sunlight
PL tubes should do fine

----------


## jacian

> ----------------
> On 12/29/2001 5:17:57 PM 
> 
> ^ ^
> not literally all of 1 bottle
> every few days 2~3 capfuls can liao
> there's no need for direct sunlight
> PL tubes should do fine
> 
> ----------------


A cheaper way, just dump in a piece of jobe stick..best is one high in P.[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## chris

Microworms makes a good alternative food...I heard. I'm trying it out now.
What fries u growing?

----------


## jhseah

Agree wif Chris that microworms very good for certain fish frys. 
I tried feeding them to my guppy frys and great substitute for BS but when I feed them to my Angelfish frys, most of them kena swim bladder disease and die off one by one.

Utimately, nothing beats BS for fry food.

----------


## pygocentrus

> ----------------
> On 12/29/2001 4:19:15 PM 
> 
> simple lar pygo ^ ^
> juz dump in one whole bottle of fert into green water (in a separate tank)
> put in some daphnia
> add fry
> voila
> 
> ...


but will the fert in large amt be harmful to the fries? 

er...is the separate tank procedure necessary, coz eventually the tank will include fry+daphnia+fert....so can i just dump in fert and daphnia in the fry tank?

also...where to get daphnia? not been to lfs lately  :Sad:

----------


## pygocentrus

> ----------------
> On 12/29/2001 11:51:59 PM 
> 
> Agree wif Chris that microworms very good for certain fish frys. 
> I tried feeding them to my guppy frys and great substitute for BS but when I feed them to my Angelfish frys, most of them kena swim bladder disease and die off one by one.
> 
> Utimately, nothing beats BS for fry food.
> ----------------


hmm...so where to i get this microworm thingy? can it be purchased?

agreed nothing beats BS, both in terms as a source of food and the effort put in hatching them [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## DEA

pygo
what i did last time
small plastic terrapin tank
add green water
add fert
under PL lights
add daphnia
add fry
that's about it

every 2~3 days replace water and add some fert (2~3 capfuls should be enough)

----------


## pygocentrus

> ----------------
> On 12/30/2001 11:31:30 AM 
> 
> pygo
> what i did last time
> small plastic terrapin tank
> add green water
> add fert
> under PL lights
> ...


huh? u raise ur fries in a small terrapin tank?

----------


## DEA

the plastic ones
croaking gourami fry

----------


## pygocentrus

Thanks for all the info guys.

One last thing though....where to get some live daphnia?

----------


## Vican

Microworms has very little nutritional value. They are only suitable for 1-2 day old free swimming frys. If you feed them MWs as a staple diet, your frys will have stunted growth and have swim bladder problems and other deformaties.

I know this from experience from my 1st betta spawn, when I was blur-blur.
So, it's either bbs or daphnia if you want healthy frys.

----------


## Nick

I hate BBS. Lots of wastage. Difficult to catch. What methods do you guys normally use to collect BBS from a container?

----------


## pygocentrus

Nick&amp;gt; actually quite simple for me. i siphon the BS into another container but the water will be filtered by a piece of cloth. thus the "filtered" water will just be SW and i pour it back into the hatchery. then i will just dump the cloth in a small bowl of FW and use a syringe to feed the fry. wastage is minimal, however hassle is to the max...sibeh sian.

Vican...guess no choice lor...BS liao...think tonight muz prepare liao.

----------


## Vican

There are lots of articles in the internet on brine shrimp hatchery.
But I got my brine shrimp net from Sin Chew at Guillemart rd.

Alternatively, use a coffee sock that you can buy from the supermarket. It should catch the bs without them going thru.

Personally, I also don't like hatching bbs. I always feed MW for 1-2 days then switch to daphnia.

Note that my experience comes from betta frys, not other frys. Betta frys are more choosy about food and more fragile than most other frys because they are really tiny frys when hatched. Lots of ppl have mentioned that prepared fry food works for their frys.

I do add some fry food inside the tank, but I've never seen them eat it.
Good luck with your breeding. It's a really enjoyable experience.
I never fail to be amazed with each of my betta spawns, the miracle of life. :Angel:  

As an egg, you can even see the eyes forming thru the egg membrane!

----------


## pygocentrus

vican, where to get daphnia? thanks!

----------


## tltan

Hi,

You can get Daphnia at a few places..
(1) Lam Hong at Ang Mo kio.. quite a constant supply at 50 cents or a dollar pkt.

(2) Yishun aquarium (Chong Pang at Yishun) 

(3) KS aquatics (Yishun near the above shop)

(4) Ganges at Lor Halus (Loyang agrotech park)

(5) Bedok North fish shop...the one near the ba chor mee but not the cheap until siao Bedok fish shop or the small booth aquarium there. beside the blk 84. Think tuesday and sat supply also at 1 dollar pkt..

(6) Ubi House of Bettas 

Hope that helps..note that it might be difficult to get a daily supply due to their availability being decreased during

Hope that helps..what fries are u rearing now?
=) Gd luck,
tltan :Smile:

----------


## pygocentrus

thanks!

erm....u got the address for the yishun lfs? thanks.

as for fries......its from the characin family.

----------


## Simon

anyone knows of any lfs in the west that sell daphnia?

----------


## tltan

Hi there, 

Exact address i dont know...but then it is just opposite to the new camp (Air Defence camp i think) being built there (directly opposite) and beside the 7-eleven...that is KS aquatics..Further down to the right of KS..there is Yishun aquarium...also sells them (bigger packets) 50 cts per packet. Do know that u got to get there early cause sometimes they have limited stocks..

Simon, sorry I not sure where in west sells daphnia as well..also want to know cause it is near my school and i can then get them there instead of travelling..anyone knows?
=)

Good luck,
tltan :Smile:

----------


## Simon

thks titan, me likely to go into breeding of apisto, currently using JBL liquid fry food and some other power food..

----------


## pygocentrus

thanks tltan  :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

Hey Dez, is zooplankaton ok?? can feed your fry? if so, i know of a place that sells it.. but very ex..

----------


## tltan

No problem =)

Anyone else knows more places that sells these water fleas pls do post then we can have more choices lah..

btw Simon, I heard that liquid fry food might dirty the water right? for bettas lah...maybe no filter initially so the water might get more dirty. Good luck to the aphistos fry!

Good luck,
tltan :Smile:

----------


## Simon

Titan, my apisto frys is in a small tank without any filteration.. but it doesnt dirty the water

----------


## lsz

fwah so troublesome.

i use live baby food only as a treat.

So far all those babies me and my gf had take all the dead stuff...like liquid fry food, freeze dried daphnia.

last time i bred betta i had no money and i used hard boiled egg yolk. Looks like campbell soup.

----------


## pygocentrus

kel&amp;gt; zooplankton? live? where to get?

ALL&amp;gt; does anyone know if C328 sell freeze dried daphnia? Urgent.

----------


## kelstorm

Dez, 
Zooplanktons are saltwater stuff leh.. are u sure your fry can take it? anyway, just to let u know, i last saw it at Reefworld.. they come only once a week.. at $2 per pkt.. small pkt.. very microscopic leh.. use what Isz does lor.. egg yolk.. cheaper.. 
Kelvin

----------


## pygocentrus

Kel&amp;gt;BS also salt water stuff leh....guess i'll just to stick to BS lah

----------


## lsz

sorry i meant Frozen Daphnia
not freeze dried.. 

Hikari have them in their frozen food range.

i bought from keong seong at havelock rd blk 22

----------

